
Hong Kong government to announce new law banning masks during public assemblies - etiam
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3031399/hong-kong-government-announce-new-law-banning-masks-during
======
clouddrover
It really would be much simpler to give the protesters what they want. Their
five demands are reasonable.

~~~
NamTaf
Not to the mainland, they’re not.

